# In search of taxidermist in Romeo area



## michi-man (Feb 4, 2011)

I’m looking for a taxidermist near the Romeo area to do a replica of a bass I caught this summer. Please help.


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

No need to only look for a local taxidermist. Find one you like and just have them ship the finished mount to you


----------

